

Forget the Bailout, Here's How to Save Detroit - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/12/how-to-save-detroit-automakers-small-funny-cars-photoshop.php

======
ram1024
and if you slot a penny in the back end, they drive around doing wheelies!

